# Tuna Jerky??



## yellowfintuna (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a few pounds of frozen tuna filets left over from the summer. It isn't great enough to sear and eat but I have seen some companies selling tuna jerky. I had no idea you could make jerky out of it. It seems like the meat is too delicate. I useually make jery in my oven hanging meat strips from toothpicks. Has anyone make jery out of tuna before?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

My first question is WHY would you make tuna jerky. I would rather just sear up some filets of goodness. Maybe because I don't get alot of really fresh tuna. Only in the spring and fall do the tuna make a run thou here that we get some fresh tuna and that would be one of the last things that I would want to do jerky.


----------



## wutang (Feb 1, 2010)

Irishteabear has a post on Salmon Jerky but I haven't seen one for tuna jerky
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=salmon+jerky


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Tuna grilled with a buttery lemon-caper sauce - yuhmmmmm.....

Or jerky.  

No contest for me.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried smoking a tuna steak one time... turned out way too dry and more like jerky, so yes it can be done. I would think treat it just like salmon... brine it and smoke it.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think tuna would be a better fish than salmon for jerky since there is less fat.  One of my employees make salmon jerky when she got a dehydrator.  It tasted fine but it's very oily.  Tuna is firm and with less fat would be a good prospect for jerky.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've tasted tuna jerky and trout jerky. Both had a great flavor that I haven't forgotten yet.


----------



## pike (Mar 27, 2010)

teriyaki  tuna jerky,       this recipe is pretty good

1/4 cp teriyaki sauce
2 tbs of water
2 tbs brown sugar
2 tsp grated ginger
1tsp salt
1/2 tsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp dried tarragon

1 lb tuna strips


mix all ingredients together mix well and let it stand 15 min to blend together.

add tuna strips  and marinate at least 15 min  or use a air tight container and put it in the fridge overnight.


----------

